# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > گفتگو: معرفی پروژه های پیاده سازی شده با جاوا

## irGeek

سلام به همه دوستان
این تاپیک به معرفی پروژهای جدید ساخته شده با تکنلوژی جاوا(j2se ,j2me, j2ee) اختصاص یافته است.
منظورم پروزه های موفق داخلی و جارجی است که پیاده سازی شده اند.
چون یک دانشجو هستم از پروژه ای داخلی بیخبرم :خجالت: 



------------------------------------------------------------------------
همیشه می توان آدم بهتری شد.

----------


## abbas10

پروژه های زیادی پیاده سازی شده . در چه زمینه ای می خوای باشه ؟

----------


## codelover

سلام دوستان 
راستش من اطلاعات دقیقی در مورد جزییات پروژه ها ندارم ولی یکی از سایتا که دیدم با jsp ساخته شده همون سایت پیگیری کارت سوخت بوده
http://178.131.1.242:7001/welcome.jsp
حالا نمیدونم کل پروژه کارت سوخت با جاوا ساخته شده یا فقط این قسمتش اینجوریه ؟

----------

